# Most Incredible Football Comeback... Ever!



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1165212364/Most_Incredible_Comeback_in_Football_History

Watch it till the end. Even if you don't like football, just watch.  It's insane!



WS Video, but with typical ad stuff on the side. No nudity was seen, however.


----------



## Vince (Dec 7, 2006)

41-17 is pretty dramatic to come back from!

I remember about 12-13 years ago, watching the Houston Oilers absolutely paste the Bills 35-0 or 35-3 in the first half of a playoff game, only to have Jim Kelly's backup, Frank Reich, start throwing bombs all throughout the 3rd & 4th quarter, leading the bills to the biggest come-from-behind victory in NFL playoff history.

I love these kinds of games, great find Bob!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2006)

lmao, the announcers are so annoying


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 7, 2006)

I just couldn't believe the ending, lol. Talk about suck.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow, what a spirit crusher.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 17, 2006)

This thing is just nuts. I hope more see it.


----------



## XEN (Jan 8, 2007)

"I'm sick. I want to throw up!" That's priceless!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 8, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> 41-17 is pretty dramatic to come back from!
> 
> I remember about 12-13 years ago, watching the Houston Oilers absolutely paste the Bills 35-0 or 35-3 in the first half of a playoff game, only to have Jim Kelly's backup, Frank Reich, start throwing bombs all throughout the 3rd & 4th quarter, leading the bills to the biggest come-from-behind victory in NFL playoff history.



As a Bills fan, I *almost* shut that game off in disgust after Reich's first pass after halftime was intercepted and returned for a touchdown to make it 35-3. (I threw a bowl of popcorn across the room at that point.)

I'm glad I didn't. The Bills weren't a great team that year, but that was a great game, even if one of the TDs should have been called back because Don Beebe stepped out of bounds before he caught it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2007)

urklvt said:


> "I'm sick. I want to throw up!" That's priceless!



That just always make me laugh whenever I see it.


----------

